# Samsung galaxy y not charging !!!



## cacklebolt (Aug 27, 2012)

help me please guys !!!my 8-month old,rooted samsung galaxy y isn't charging!!!i put it for charging last night and it didn't charge when the charger was on!!!the problem persists even after using other charger !!!help me guys really worried!!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2012)

Try to charge via USB port of PC too.
And if it's 8 months it's still under warranty. Go for RMA.
Just don't tell it's a rooted phone.


----------



## nikufellow (Aug 27, 2012)

I once had a similar problem with my ace but that was due to faulty charger ! but you are in lick , just take it to samsung service centre since it is in warranty period .


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 27, 2012)

doesnt matter...seem to have fixed it..usb charging now works and though the phone boots up and hangs,should fix that too.keeping a phone in raw rice does seem to work.


----------

